# DNA like experience for Joytech, Wismec & Eleaf Devices



## therazia (28/12/16)

Hey guys,

I've been looking at some custom firmware or making my own since all I see are these lame font and logo changes.

In my search I discovered the amazing team at http://nfeteam.org/

They basically upgraded my Rolo's into something amazing again.

It offers full curve control so we can set our temperature or power curves or use what they provide as well as a live data monitor where you can view your voltages and outputs as well as temperatures while vaping. 

The devices that are compatible with the firmware are:
*Joyetech:*

VTC Mini, VTC Dual, VTwo Mini, VTwo, AIO, Basic;
eGrip II / Light;
Cuboid, Cuboid Mini;
*Wismec:*

Presa TC75W, Presa TC100W;
RX75, RX200, RX200S, RX2/3;
*Eleaf:*

iStick TC100W;
iStick Pico 75W, iStick Pico Mega, iStick Power 80W;
Aster;

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/16)

therazia said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been looking at some custom firmware or making my own since all I see are these lame font and logo changes.
> 
> ...


That's really interesting! Thanks for sharing this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (28/12/16)

I'm definitely going to install this on my Cuboid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (28/12/16)

Will try tonight on my pico. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (28/12/16)

Early adopters let us know, don't want to brick my device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/12/16)

Looks great ? Agree with @Sprint , would like to know that it works well before I try it. I'm afraid that I am a bit of a luddite and wouldn't want to risk my rolos and picos. Please let us know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh (28/12/16)

Works pretty great on my Cuboid. Nice find!


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

therazia said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been looking at some custom firmware or making my own since all I see are these lame font and logo changes.
> 
> ...



Fascinating stuff 
Thanks for sharing @therazia !


----------



## therazia (28/12/16)

I've tried the myevic (on which the arctic fox firmware is based ) and the arctic fox. This is amazing. I would encourage everyone to try it but at your own risk.


----------



## stevie g (28/12/16)

therazia said:


> I've tried the myevic on which its based and the arctic fox. This is amazing. I would encourage everyone to try it but at your own risk.
> 
> Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


 so cool can't wait to change to the circular UI.

Any settings you found that have practical use?....


----------



## Richelo Killian (28/12/16)

Now if only there was a Mac version available!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## therazia (28/12/16)

I'm also loving the circle UI. I've made profiles for all my atty's which is quite cool if you have different resistance coils (+-10% difference between the coils). It has a ''smart'' profile setting which changes the profile based on that coil resistance. 

The live data monitor has actually helped me identify a dying battery which was quite a surprise. 

I've been vaping on the firmware on my RX200s for 2 days now without a hitch. I've also been running the myevic firmware on my RX2/3. Between the two I love the arctic fox way more. 


Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (28/12/16)

therazia said:


> I'm also loving the circle UI. I've made profiles for all my atty's which is quite cool if you have different resistance coils (+-10% difference between the coils). It has a ''smart'' profile setting which changes the profile based on that coil resistance.
> 
> The live data monitor has actually helped me identify a dying battery which was quite a surprise.
> 
> ...


sounds interesting.
Does live data monitoring require you to vape while connected to PC via USB?.

Interested in how you did the reading on the bad battery.


----------



## therazia (28/12/16)

Sprint said:


> sounds interesting.
> Does live data monitoring require you to vape while connected to PC via USB?.
> 
> Interested in how you did the reading on the bad battery.



I used my Laptop while vaping to check out the monitoring. The firmware allows you to disable usb charging which is quite awesome since I don't want to unmarry my batteries due to unbalanced charging. 

The firmware also determines the battery level based on the lowest of the batteries in the mod. In a Rolo, the battery closest to the battery cover usually takes more of the drain. When I did the live monitoring session I drew 3 second drags each time to test a few things regarding my curves when I noticed on of my other batteries were experiencing high drain. 

This might be caused by me having dropped one from about 1m to a carpeted surface but I'm really unsure. 

I'm seriously considering getting myself a DNA mod if this is the type of things I get to play with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (29/12/16)

therazia said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been looking at some custom firmware or making my own since all I see are these lame font and logo changes.
> 
> ...


Does this only work with Windows?Are window less devices out of luck?


----------



## Richelo Killian (29/12/16)

kev mac said:


> Does this only work with Windows?Are window less devices out of luck?



For now yes. I am also Mac only.

If you're on Mac, you could run Virtual box or something similar. Virtual box also runs on Linux. You would need to get a copy of Windows to install on it though, so, some additional cost.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (29/12/16)

really liking it on my 200s so far, easy enough flash and feature packed. great find OP


----------



## therazia (29/12/16)

You could download the iso and install it. It should give you a 30 day trail

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadz (29/12/16)

Just installed this on my RX200s, Really like it.
Works well, No issues !

Great find OP !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (29/12/16)

Fixed my atomizer short problem too ... awesome find this is


----------



## Necris (29/12/16)

really liking the fact that i can have preheat wattage mode and an easily selectable 20w non preheat for dry burning and coil cleaning.
avoids that awkward moment when you fire and cant understand why 20w glows your coil at 90w.
disliked the rx preheat menu system so much i didn't bother anymore


----------



## tekk.ninja (29/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> Fixed my atomizer short problem too ... awesome find this is


Interestingly also fixed an issue i was having with my serpent mini showing up as not found

Glad I bought a 200s now


----------



## Raindance (29/12/16)

Works like a dream on my cuboid. Great find @therazia, thanks for sharing.

Regards


----------



## stevie g (29/12/16)

Working perfectly and changed my skin to Circle UI, Sweet.

Lots of monitoring options here.

Russian developers!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/1/17)

just loaded this on my rx200s and made the mod flippin amazing...thx @therazia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soofee (23/1/17)

how does one load this onto rx200 downloaded both nfe toolbox and arctic fox help lol


----------



## Deadz (23/1/17)

soofee said:


> how does one load this onto rx200 downloaded both nfe toolbox and arctic fox help lol


Howzit, 

Normal disclaimer applies, 

You need both NFEToolbox and Arctic fox. 
You can get the latest firmware from here https://github.com/maelstrom2001/ArcticFox/releases
I would get the 161224 version, You just need the bin file.​
Install Instructions

 Open Ntoolbox.exe
Connect your RX200
Select "Firmware Updater"
You should see that the device name etc has your info in it.
Click "Update from File"
And select the Firmware file 161224.bin
Wait.... It will install the new firmware

*CAUTION - Do Not disconnect or even move your device until it's finished. *
When completed, Close the Firmware Updater and Click "ArcticFox Configuration"
Enjoy the Awesomeness

Cheers
D


----------



## soofee (23/1/17)

@Deadz done exactly as stated, when i get to step 9 it says "unable to download device settings. reconnect your device"......i reconnect it and still niks lol


----------



## Deadz (23/1/17)

soofee said:


> @Deadz done exactly as stated, when i get to step 9 it says "unable to download device settings. reconnect your device"......i reconnect it and still niks lol



So it installs correctly ? 
Try exiting and re-opening the App, And Try power-cycling the device (Take the batteries out and pout them back in)


----------



## therazia (23/1/17)

I pulled out my batts just in case. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gavin (29/3/17)

Worked on my eVic VTC Mini 75W! Now I have a clock option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurkzilla (6/4/17)

Thread isn't too old so I thought I'd bump it up as I found it very helpful.

Threw the newest version of the Artic Fox firmware on my RX2/3. Installation is quick and easy. Have to say I'm really loving it. Haven't figured out how to tweak each profile without a PC, but being able to set up 10 different profiles for 10 different atties and having the device swap automatically as you screw them on is just awesome. No more hits of doom after swapping from a dripper to a MTL tank and forgetting to change settings. And if you don't like it, it's super easy to swap back. The % preheat function with time-out is also nice compared to stock.

The temp control seems to be more than a little off compared to the stock firmware. About 80 degrees low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

